# What's the top ten car shampoo cleaners recommended?



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Usually use Autoglym shampoo but have opted for a change this time

Going to try 'Gtechniq-Wash' and Dodo Sour Power wash. So will let you know the results.

Just wondered what the rest of you out there recommend...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Meguiars Ultimate Wash & Wax shampoo & Gold Class Car Wash Shampoo & Conditioner I prefer to use.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Cheers for that. I have used Meguires in the past, but thought I'd try some of the new range of products that you can get on-line.
Some weird and wacky names and products out there, don't really want to pay £30 for Swisswax though.

TT


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Ziggytt said:


> .
> Some weird and wacky names and products out there, don't really want to pay £30 for Swisswax though.
> T


If you're using Swissvax, or indeed any quality wax, you'll not go wrong with Johnsons Baby Bath. Blue bottle with no added magical oils to make baby sleep. Tesco's on a good day buy one get one free - points too!

Seriously, it's Ph neutral which is what most boutique car shampoo brands claim. I use it as do quite a few on here and elsewhere 

Dave


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The Baby Bath smells nice, does the job, didn't remove wax when I was using it and a bottle lasts well. There is certainly no point in paying through the nose for car wash shampoo. I'm using Born to Be Mild, which is still three or four times the cost of Baby Bath but as I only need to use one small cap full, a bottle will last over 2 years and so the cost works out about the same. I find it better than the Baby Bath in most respects. The number of washes you would get out of a bottle of Zaino for instance seems terribly bad value - 12 washes out of a 473ml bottle for £9, or around £36 a year.

CarLack shampoo is also supposed to be very good, and probably the best value as you get a litre for your £8, and only need one cap in 5L. I'll be trying that in about 1 year's time when the BTBM runs out.

I'd say if your shampoo is costing more than a fiver a year you're being fleeced.



Hoggy said:


> Gold Class Car Wash Shampoo *& Conditioner *I prefer to use.


Is your car hairy? You may want to try Pantene.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Ziggytt said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


I have been using JBB after Dave put me on to it a few years ago cheap as chips and works as well as any thing else I have tried


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

ive just ordered some of that carlack68 shampoo and also the carlack68 sealant kit as been given good reviews as ive try many different shampoos,polish,over the years and fancied tryin something different.
nick.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> The Baby Bath smells nice, does the job, didn't remove wax when I was using it and a bottle lasts well


then he took a breath and said:



ScoobyTT said:


> I'm using Born to Be Mild, which is still three or four times the cost of Baby Bath but as I only need to use one small cap full, a bottle will last over 2 years and so the cost works out about the same. I find it better than the Baby Bath in most respects.


Which has left me wondering what he is saying! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Very simple Jac: JBB does the job, but in terms of cost SOME apparently more costly shampoos MAY work out to be just as good value. Simple. 



nicksttv6 said:


> ive just ordered some of that carlack68 shampoo and also the carlack68 sealant kit as been given good reviews as ive try many different shampoos,polish,over the years and fancied tryin something different.
> nick.


I'd be interested in how you get on with the shampoo. The NSC and Long Life Sealant are the best thing I've tried so far, giving a better-lasting finish than waxes, excellent cleaning of paint without abrasion, much less water marking than other finishes I've tried, and pretty much impervious to bird bombs. A couple of pictures in this thread: 
viewtopic.php?f=31&t=241215


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

some nice water shots there scobby!!! did you find it easy to use?
it was a toss up between zaino or the g techniq, i done lot or research and just by the awesome reviews i read i plunge for the carlack98 kit and also the collinite475s 
nick.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Nick, 
The NSC is easy to use, and is also very good at producing a silent surface of clean paint, and at covering swirling. The LLS is more difficult so it's worth getting used to it. The removal is where the potential trickiness lies. The key thing is not to apply too much - it should be applied very thinly. It's almost the case that if you can see it, it's too thick. 1ml or so should literally do 2'x2', or more. A very light mist of water will help buff out any streaks. Once you get the knack of it it's faster than a wax and easier to get an even finish in my view. It benefits from layering but if you're going to top with the Collinite that might not matter too much to you. Bear it in mind if you get tired of waxing though 

I persisted with GTechniq C2 but found it unreliable on paint, susceptible to water marking and really not very good with bird droppings. It has its uses on some parts, as it seems to work much better on some materials/surfaces than others.


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

scobby how the heck are you suppose to write a reply on this forum ive tried to reply twice now with a long reply do you have some sort of time limit from when you start typeing till you finish and sumit it then it comes up you are not logged in and loose what you had just written you gotta have super fast typeing skills or just answer with one word replys .
nick.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Meguiars Ultimate Wash & Wax shampoo & Gold Class Car Wash Shampoo & Conditioner I prefer to use.
> Hoggy.


I've been using this as well, gets the job done for me


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Meguiars Ultimate Wash & Wax shampoo & Gold Class Car Wash Shampoo & Conditioner I prefer to use.
> ...


Hi Steve, Yes a wash with Megs Ultimate Wash & Wax & dried properly with Microfibre, really makes her shine. [smiley=sunny.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

nicksttv6 said:


> scobby how the heck are you suppose to write a reply on this forum ive tried to reply twice now with a long reply do you have some sort of time limit from when you start typeing till you finish and sumit it then it comes up you are not logged in and loose what you had just written you gotta have super fast typeing skills or just answer with one word replys .
> nick.


If you leave it too long you'll get a message saying the submitted form is invalid but clicking Submit again sorts that. If it's saying you're not logged in that's more than likely a cookie issue. Clear yours out and log in again and it should be fine.


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

hi scobby thanks for the advice, the polish arrived this morning so hopefully be some nice weather soon (fingers crossed) to try it.
nick.


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok great thanks for all your replies a very mixed response from the forum which is great.

As mentioned in my original post always been a true believer of Autoglym shampoo which I have always found to be a great allrounder. Must admit I have used Meguires shampoo in the past, a nice wash but found it left water marks on ye ole Phantom Black paintwork.

Anyway the two test I have done in the past few weeks each washing the car in different conditions I.e. Sun or cloudy, first trying Dodo Juice Sour Power Gloss and Gtechniq shampoo. 
The dodo was a nice smell and easy to use foaming well, but found it left a dull haze over the car probably caused by the canuba wax which then needs the car to be up buffed afterwards. Anyway after two trials on that tried the Gtechniq in partial sun and basically washed and wiped using only two capfuls of wash as recommended which after leaving a superb shine was then able to use the rest of the bucket to clean the wheels. So will definitely be using and recommending it it the future.

Give a go a let me know the results.

Thanks again for all your replies. I will be trying some of the products you have been using and let you know the feedback

Thanks again


----------

